# Knightsgarth Cory's ore ship



## fitz1925 (Jun 29, 2007)

hi all as promised pictures of my builders model of the 1961 built ore carrier knightsgarth 64" long queensgarth to follow then maybe monks and dukesgarth
best regards
peter j.fitzpatrick


----------

